# Anyone Using Harmony 550 Remote?



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking for options to replace my Harmony 688 which has a couple of buttons which no longer function. 

Love the Harmony and want to stay with one, however, I kind of like the looks of the newer 5 series remotes.

Anyone have the 550 and use this with their HD DTivo?

I would sure love to hear some feedback. I realize that they are claiming that the 670 is the current prefered model for DVR funtionalility but really like the looks of the 550.

Thanks in Advance.
DJ


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

I am using a 550 with my SD DTiVo, and it works great. I would figure it to be the same with a HR10. The only possible issue is the channel and volume buttons are a hard plastic and not raised enough to make them easy to find. Once you get used to it, though, they are fine.

Tim


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

If you want square, I think the 720 (sold at Walmart) is the better option.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm using the 550 with my HD-Tivo and at first wasn't getting good results with it. The HR10 wasn't responding well to the Harmony. The best way I can describe it is like if your remote battery is low. I ended up changing the delay to 100ms in the Logitech software and this seemed to have fixed the problem. The Harmony is easily the best universal remote I've used so far now.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> If you want square, I think the 720 (sold at Walmart) is the better option.


Costco has these too ($179.00 I think). Why is this a better option than the significantly less expensive 688?


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

I used the 550 for a few weeks and it worked great after adjusting delay timings. I just switched to the TC30 (Harman Kardon branded Harmony) which looks almost exactly like the 550 except has a color screen with 8 LCD buttons instead of 4. The tradeoff is losing the up/down buttons (not the directional pad, but the ^ button and it's mate) and the A and B buttons. The TC30 also has a rechargeable battery and cradle, unlike the 550. Either will work fine for you and both are right around $100 if you do some online searches.


----------



## Aaron3001 (Oct 10, 2003)

where are the thumbs up and down on the 550?


----------



## mstav29 (Nov 1, 2005)

I use the Harmony 880 with an D* HD Tivo. I love it so much because it almost has the buttons in the same place as the Tivo remote.

I got it as a gift, I know it is expensive but man is it nice.

Just thought I would give my 2 cents.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

I replaced my MX-500 remote with a Harmony about 3 months ago. I looked at all of the models and decided on the 680 based on the button layout. It works with my SD DirecTiVo, my HR10, and my HR20. I only paid about $85 on Amazon, but their price is higher now.


----------



## monkeyhouse (Sep 6, 2008)

Harmony 550 $50 (shipped) today! 
http://www.pcrichard.com/catalog/pr...Id=140090&parentCategoryId=2&categoryId=50000

Monday 3rd November, 2008.


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

I use the XBox360 Harmony, which is basically a 5xx series Harmony. I've been very pleased with it. I love the shape and balance, and the layout of the buttons seems much more user friendly than on the 6xx and 8xx lines


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Aaron3001 said:


> where are the thumbs up and down on the 550?


No actual buttons, but you can program any button to be whatever you want.

I got a good deal about a year ago for the 880, but I don't care for the transport button layout. So I just duplicated those controls on the LCD screen.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

monkeyhouse said:


> Harmony 550 $50 (shipped) today!
> http://www.pcrichard.com/catalog/pr...Id=140090&parentCategoryId=2&categoryId=50000
> 
> Monday 3rd November, 2008.


DON'T purchase this remote! I'm on my third one; the first two had identical problems with hard buttons that failed, sticky buttons, etc. POS!


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

I've had a 5xx series remote for years without problems, and so has my sister. In my experience, "sticky button" problems are usually a consequence of beverage spills.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tgibbs said:


> I've had a 5xx series remote for years without problems, and so has my sister. In my experience, "sticky button" problems are usually a consequence of beverage spills.


Not true (in my case)....I've never gotten a drink anywhere near my remote. Both my previous 550s have suffered from it. It's not a physically sticky button. What happens is that it just keeps sending the signal after you let up on the button. Does it randomly and not often, but enough to be irritating. Overall, the 550 is horrible from a quality standpoint. Operationally it's OK. But this is my third, and they've ALL had the button problem. And my previous two both failed when certain buttons just stopped physically functioning. Avoid it like the plague.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Mine has been going for two years without any sticking buttons or other issues. It was nearly the best purchase I have ever made for my entertainment system, and I would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## eProperty (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz can any one tell what are features of Harmony 688


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's the link to the Logitech Harmony Remote site.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/
And to the forum.
http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/?category.id=harmony_remote_controls


----------

